# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Do ja falnit tradhetine partneres/it nese do ju tradhetonte me nje person te famshem

## R3nato

Do ja falnit tradhetine partneres/it nese do ju tradhetonte me nje person shume te famshem ?! :P

----------


## Sami Hyseni

C'rendesi ka personi? I famshem apo jo, tradhetia eshte tradheti...Eshte nje dukuri qe une do te thoja se me teper eshte personale dhe pergjigje e sakte mund te jipet vetem atehere kur te ndodhe apo perjeton.

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

po te me tradhetonte me shoqen e saj sdo kisha problem, madje do ta ftoja shoqen e saj per 1 trio ;p

----------


## Ke-ler

Hajde teme hajde!

----------


## the admiral

nese e dashura ime do te me tradhetonte me nje si rihanna apo beyonce, do ia falja...

----------


## kriko-38

Ja mbyllem deren dhe javem flaken  :Gjoja:  kshu e kemi zakon ne Shqipot

----------


## PINK

> nese e dashura ime do te me tradhetonte me nje si rihanna apo beyonce, do ia falja...


Lesbiane e ke te dashuren?!! Lol

----------


## Lexuesi_

Vec me m'thane qe e ka endrru s'ja fali edhe fill to avukati me ja lyp divorciren... s'ka hajgare me ndjenja.

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> Lesbiane e ke te dashuren?!! Lol


jo e ka "sport" dyportshe 
lol


ve bast o PINK qe dhe ti do ja falje me lehte po te te tradhetonte me 1 mashkull sesa me 1 femer
kam te drejte apo jo ??

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> nese e dashura ime do te me tradhetonte me nje si rihanna apo beyonce, do ia falja...


Te ishte lesbike do e fusja edhe ate ne krevat  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AlbaneZ

Pse nuk jepni pergjigje per vete ju por mereni me si dhe qysh e ka ?!  :perqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Vec nje homo mendon keshtu. E humbe bastin, por dole nga dollapi. Congrats and be strong. 


> jo e ka "sport" dyportshe 
> lol
> 
> 
> ve bast o PINK qe dhe ti do ja falje me lehte po te te tradhetonte me 1 mashkull sesa me 1 femer
> kam te drejte apo jo ??

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> Te ishte lesbike do e fusja edhe ate ne krevat


mire e thua ti por ste fut ajo ;p

----------


## the admiral

> Lesbiane e ke te dashuren?!! Lol


deri tani jo, por do ia mbushi mendjen te behet e tille (bisex)... lol.
p.s. andej nga ju pink ka me shumice femra te tilla. sidomos ne florida.

----------


## loneeagle

JO! Tradhetia e njejte ngelet nuk do te thote pse ishte i/e famshme nuk tradhetoj lol

----------


## the admiral

> jo e ka "sport" dyportshe 
> lol
> 
> 
> ve bast o PINK qe dhe ti do ja falje me lehte po te te tradhetonte me 1 mashkull sesa me 1 femer
> kam te drejte apo jo ??


nese per shume meshkuj, dy femra lesbike jane terheqese, jane te rralla femrat qe shikojne dy meshkuj gay si dicka terheqese... une akoma nuk e kam njohur nje femer te tille...

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> mire e thua ti por ste fut ajo ;p


pse mi thua keto fjale ? :i ngrysur: 



> JO! Tradhetia e njejte ngelet nuk do te thote pse ishte i/e famshme nuk tradhetoj lol


Rezi  :perqeshje:

----------


## essie

Nooooo Fckn Wayyyy... kush dreqi e paska postu ket teme... Veq te me tradhetonte mua, i would cut off their dick.. veq nese une tradhetoje do ishte me Ryan Gosling kshu qe gjithcka do ishte ne regull  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Pyetje pak e cuditcme . 
Pse vip/ et e kane me sheqer qe duhet me ja fal lloll ?


Nuk do ja falja , por njekohesisht do e ndihmoja qe te hiqte  nga kaptina iden qe mqns flejti me te eshte Vip pastaj :-D

----------


## KORCARI 2

Vetem njerezit finsi ke falin dhe kush te do ne te vertete

----------

